# Dewalt 12v Impact and Combi Drill Bits Advice



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello,

I have recently started to build up my tool collection. I have bought a Dewalt 12v Impact and Combi Drill. I will probably get an 18V later on in the year. Question is what Drill bits for both would you recommend?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What you drilling ? 

I tend to buy good quality drill bits as they can last longer / stay sharper for longer... 

Sometimes a drill bit kit can be a good starting point if you’ve nothing and you can replace / add to it as required. 

Saw a DeWalt drill bit set including some screwdriver bits on offer the other day - check out Screwfix and Toolstation for ideas :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> What you drilling ?
> 
> I tend to buy good quality drill bits as they can last longer / stay sharper for longer...
> 
> ...


Thanks I will have a look


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Dewalt masonry bits are my go to for smaller sizes not needing SDS.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/dewalt-straight-shank-masonry-drill-bit-set-8-pieces/3189x


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Axminster is my go to for drill bits
Fisch are good quality bits 
I like the HSS pro twist for wood

https://www.axminster.co.uk/fisch-hss-professional-wood-twist-drill-bits-ax890611


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

dchapman88 said:


> Axminster is my go to for drill bits


They did a fine range of carpets 
I'll get my coat..….


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Cobalt bits seem to be getting popular in the trades


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

dholdi said:


> They did a fine range of carpets
> I'll get my coat..….


Ohhhhh no
That's a reference lost on me.....

 
Lol


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

What do you think of this: https://www.screwfix.com/p/dewalt-straight-shank-combination-drill-bit-set-100-pieces/13266#_=p


----------

